# Electric Spreader Downeaster / Smith



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

What type of maintenance do i have to perform on the electric spreaders IE. Wash out after use , Grease etc etc.

The unit would be Stainless steel. I hear that the gas salters leave salt in the bed under the conveyor belt is this true with the elect models as well. 

Who makes a better unit Smitch Electric or Down Easter ?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If you vet a V-BOX it will leave sand under the chain in your bed.As far as wotch spreader is better Plowking35 has smith and love it I would PM him for more info on the unit.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The smith units are great, I know guys hat have had downeasterner, and they liked my smith better. Yes it will leave sand/salt under the chain.
Dino


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I just bought the Smith electric spreader. The only functional difference between hydraulic, electric and engine driven conveyor is the power source. The chain drive is pretty much the same on the hopper style spreaders. Not having used mine yet, but looking at how it's set up, you'll (I will too) need to wash out the bed of the truck after each use. Keep the bed tilted up when parking it. Also, the spreader comes attached to two wooden skids, leave your spreader on the skids to give you an air space under the spreader so you can more easily hose the salt out from under the spreader. 

I'll be installing some rubber belting along the side of the spreader to act as spill guards. I'll post pictures after it gets completed.


----------



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

* Cant get Electric salter here.*

I called a local landscape supply co here and they only have the small downeaster salters in electric and not the 1yard model. The 1 yard model and up they have in gas only. Anyone have the 2/3rd or 1/3 model from downeasterner and how do they work ? 
The debate is now to go with stainless steel or painted in the 1.5 yard v box salter. 
Does anyone have the Gas downeasterner salters and how do they compaire to Fisher, Hiway Airlow etc etc... 
I got prices from coastal metal fab before i called my distributer in canada and they are $3635 SS 1.9 yard the equavilint in gas in $ 4907 USD Stainless Steele.
As for the issue of salt falling out of the hopper when the conveyer belt runs i was told "Its a sealed unit, so salt wont fall out the bottom" now that they say that i duno what to think. 
I hear you cannot apply salt as fast with a electric salter then with a gas salter true


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

Grassman,
Just for comparison I had a 1.7 yd Fisher stainless v box installed for $3885. It has the Techumsa engine. I could have upgraded to the Honda (and will probably wish I had) for an additional $370. I believe the Downeaster comes with a Briggs but they have a Honda option. The Downeaster has a good reputation around here. I went with the Fisher because that is what my plow dealer sells.


----------



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

Bwinkel

The downeaster i was quoted was installed and with a honda 11hp engine. I see allot of guys on here saying there are switching to Electric. The electric model would take 3 weeks to get if the dealer can order it. 

Looking for the pro's and con's of both. I know the noise factor and ease of starting for the electric but thats all.


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

Grassman
One thing you may want to consider is speed of application. The downeaster web site says the electric models work best at a walking speed and are good for small lots. They recommend gas or hydraulic for larger lots. That said, I haven't used an electric spreader myself so I can't comment on its speed.


----------



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

Bwinkel thanks for the reply.

I think Gas is the way to go since i plan on expanding next year. I dont want to fork out alot of money and then find out my limitations. I hate the fact of a Gas Engine but not much else i can do since i dont have hydrolics. I will just make sure i get a Honda engine.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have never had an issue with spread rates. With straight salt the hopper gate is still 1/2 way open. Ease of operation ans start issues are reasons for the electric, but you also have maint. issues gas and oil changes, tune ups, and off season storage.
Dino


----------

